# help! I think I burned my face with Benzoyl Peroxide :(



## natalie1885

Last week I noticed a blemish on my left cheek that got bigger...and bigger and bigger.  I've had this face wash product called PanOxyl Face Wash which contains 10% benzoyl peroxide & I only use this face wash once daily to cleanse face _only_.  Well I was planning on picking up Mario Badescu products today (going later tonight to pick some up)...but I got tired & desperate of this ginormous blemish on my cheek being there ALL week, so last night I put that PanOxyl Face Wash (it's sort of pasty, like the same texture as Proactiv's Clay Mask) and I left it on my skin overnight.  I really was TIRED of that unsightly blemish 

I woke up this morning & that ginormous blemish flattened and seemed to go away, BUT in it's place is this BURN MARK!   
The mark looks like someone took a cigarette and burned my cheek with the tip of a cigarette thingy.  
The BURN MARK is basically the size of my then ginormous blemish, but also sort of surrounds it a little more (probably because I smeared cream all over blemish & then some)...
Anyway, it's SO ugly and dark.  I have very light asian skin, I mean my skin is pretty white and then there's this UGLY BURN MARK that's like a dark brown!  
I tried covering it with Bare Essentials makeup to no avail & I have to leave in a few minutes and I'm SO distraught.  If I felt embarassed about that GINORMOUS blemish...I feel even worse about this burn mark left in it's place!!  

It's soooo ugly & I feel sooooo yucky today!  ICK!
Well I have to go right now but anyone have any advice??
Has anyone done the same thing?  
Thank you in advance for any input.

 Nat


----------



## mischka

This has happened to me before! I was happy I thought my blemish was going away but in it's place was a huge red/brown spot and I still thought it was a blemish and kept placing the meds until I ended up with a burn mark.

Don't worry though - it will fade away! Mine did - and it happened to me twice or thrice already I just never learn:shame: 

Maybe you should identify if it stings when you touch it or do you feel nothing at all? Mine stung before it felt very rough too! What I did was I left it clean for weeks - no moisturizer, no make-up, no facial washes/scrubs - NADA! I didn't want to put anything that might irritate it more that it should. I left it to heal by itself Then I slowly re-introduced washes, moisturizers and finally make-up. Hope this helps!

But if it doesn't sting at all, maybe you should treat it as the same as any burn mark?


----------



## illinirdhd

Put Vaseline on it or A&D ointment, something moisturizing without perfume, and sleep with that on there tonight.  Hopefully it will soften and heal (is it a scab or just a brown mark?).  I don't know of anything better for covering up than mineral foundation.

In the future, you can use Mario Badescu on yucky pimples, or when you get a really bad one, put a dab of toothpaste or Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask or Proactiv Refining Mask on it overnight.  Those will dry it up, but they won't burn your skin.


----------



## lunatwinkle

Put Neosporin or some type of burn ointment on it bofore you go to sleep. That should help the discoloration go away.

I also have marks on my cheeks. It's awful; I'm also a fair-skinned asian girl and I tend to get little scars from pimples. Well, I have a smattering of them along the very bottom of my jawline. It's awful and I hate going out in public like this. But with the drinking water, washing your face everyday, and the burn ointment, it's slowly fading. Just be patient, there isn't any overnight miracle cure. Skin takes time to heal unfortunately.

Also as a side note, I've found that if I don't cover it up with concealer or foundation during the day, it heals faster. It was so difficult to go without foundation in the beginning and I was really self-conscious. But it's been 3 months and I've gotten used to it now, and my skin has really been healing wonderfully.


----------



## socaltrojan

DO NOT PUT ANYTHING ON YOUR SKIN!  

DISREGARD the above posters, I am sorry but it will cause further damage.

You still have time to fix the damage if you follow this advice.  Trust me I had the same thing happen to me and this it what I did per my derm's advice to have my skin healed to normal with in 3 days.

DO NOT put any makeup over the area or any products other than spf 30 suncreen.  

If you put makeup on it, the pigment in the makeup will sink in to the open area and will leave a tattoo effect on your skin that is permanent.  SO seriously DO NOT DO IT!

Put on spf 30 sunscreen generously because if you go out into the sun with out it the UV exposure will cause the mark to become darker and permanent.

Call your derm or doctor and get a prescription for BIAFINE emulsion. Apply the emulsion 3 times a day.  It is a macrophage stimulating cream that will help cells in your body to repair itself and lead to new skin formation.  Apply the emulsion generously over the area and allow it to sink in and absorb into the skin.  Do not rub it in.

IT is used for burn victims, skin grafts, sun burns, post laser peals to help skin regrow and regenerate.

I used it after I had a bad reaction to a cream that also left my skin burned.  For me it was my entire face and BIAFINE helped heal all of it with in THREE days.  I kid you not.

Seriously do not do anything other than that because if you do the mark will become permanent.  

For at least a good 1-2 weeks do not put anything on the area other than biafine and spf 30 sunscreen.

I work with derms and am in medical school so that is how I know about the emulsion and because I have used it for the same thing with amazing results.


----------



## surferchick2

I've used benzoyl peroxide wash and it left this crust, almost like a mild chemical peel.  It eventually flaked off with no problems but it can be pretty powerful.  It makes sense that bp can have longterm effects that aren't so positive if used consistently.


----------



## frostedcouture

socaltrojan is awesome!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Ask your dermatologist before using benzoyl peroxide again. Like everything else in life, it is not for everybody. Millions of people have used it for years to vanquish zits with no ill effects, but maybe you are not destined to be among their number.

I would leave it completely alone until you see your doctor, let her tell you what, if anything to put on it.


----------



## natalie1885

thank you everyone for your replies!!!!
i feel better now that everyone has somewhat gone through the same experience.

socaltrojan-_thank you_ for the biafine emulsion application tip!  after reading i contacted my dr. immediately & i see her tommorrow 1st thing in the morning!!!!  i tried just requesting the biafine but her med. asst. said i had to make an appt first so she can take a look at my face, so i have to wait til tommorrow   but after i get that cream, i hope all will turn out well.
too bad i didn't read your reply prior to leaving though because i've already put gobs of makeup on to "cover damage" for the day today.

thanks for _all your replies/advice above_-i know it's SO hard to go out uncovered but i guess i'm going to have to take all your advice ^above^ & listen.  i'll just use my hair to hide behind :shame:

thanks again everyone, i truly appreciate your replies 

*ps*hard lesson learned!  NO more benzoyl peroxide for me


----------



## luvshopping90

I tried oxy clean stuff years ago on my face, all over and found out quickly that I was allergic.  Fortunately mine wasn't a burn, at least I don't remember it that way.  I do remember looking like I was beat up with awful bruise looking things under my eyes.  I haven't bothered to buy any for my kids for fear they will have the same reaction.  I keep tea tree oil around for them to use instead.  I'm so glad you got some good advice!


----------



## Tracy

aw nat! i hope your burn is getting better! did you see the derm?


----------



## socaltrojan

natalie1885 said:


> thank you everyone for your replies!!!!
> i feel better now that everyone has somewhat gone through the same experience.
> 
> socaltrojan-_thank you_ for the biafine emulsion application tip!  after reading i contacted my dr. immediately & i see her tommorrow 1st thing in the morning!!!!  i tried just requesting the biafine but her med. asst. said i had to make an appt first so she can take a look at my face, so i have to wait til tommorrow   but after i get that cream, i hope all will turn out well.
> too bad i didn't read your reply prior to leaving though because i've already put gobs of makeup on to "cover damage" for the day today.
> 
> thanks for _all your replies/advice above_-i know it's SO hard to go out uncovered but i guess i'm going to have to take all your advice ^above^ & listen.  i'll just use my hair to hide behind :shame:
> 
> thanks again everyone, i truly appreciate your replies
> 
> *ps*hard lesson learned!  NO more benzoyl peroxide for me



Oh no problem!  Glad I could help!

Did you go see your derm and is the emulsion working for you?  

What happened when you saw her?


----------



## natalie1885

hi everyone! -_hi nola_!- yeah i did see my dr. (not derm though)

here's an update
so saturday morning i saw my doctor & she was going to give me trichylderine (or something like that sounding name??!!&*^#%!) and i told her i was referred to an ointment called biafine emulsion. she said that my skin was massively irritated by the benzoyl peroxide and so my skin reacted by burning the top layer of my skin since i have sensitive skin-she told me if i apply the ointment, only apply 2x a day the first day, then 3x the 2nd day and if burn gets worse after 7 days i have to see her again...

well, i got home, washed my face with cleanser, smeared on biafine emulsion on my 'burn spots' for a few hrs., after 2 hrs cream disappeared, i had to go out again so i just put sunscreen & no makeup (which was hard to not be able to hide that burn spot!).  i repeated this sunday too. nothing but the emulsion & sunscreen. it was embarassing going out-but oh well- i didn't want to aggrivate my skin more..

i washed my face last night & the burn just fell off! it's sad to say but i canNOT believe how excited i was to see that happen!! it's like the burn spot was NEVER even ever there before!!! my skin that's now showing (where the blemish & burn spot were) looks brand new, glowy & healthy!
i just canNOT believe it. NO scarring, NO nothing! it looks like nothing was even there-it's sooooo crazy!!!!

*graphic-gross warning ahead* but the best way i could describe it is like how when lizards get rid of their outer layer of skin, they shed their skin, to come out into their new healthy one?  that's what it looked like (best described) when that burn came off.

SOCALTROJAN, i canNOT even thank you enough!!!!!!! you are THE BEST and thank you SOOOoooOOOoooo SOoooOOooOooo much for your advice! had i not known this info from reading your post-i don't know that my doctor (which i'm planning on switching out from) would have prescribed the b. emulsion. she probably would have stuck with that trichyleride or whatever it was that she suggested from the 1st and i probably still would have had an UGLY cigarette burn looking thing on my face or something.
the best part is the biafine emulsion worked in a matter of 2-3 days.  i was preparing to go on looking the way i did last friday for about 3 week which depressed me, but the biafine emulsion TRULY TRULY worked.

*thank you SOooooOo much SOCALTROJAN!*
and boy was this a tough lesson learned!  i'm NEVER ever touching benzoyl peroxide again! 

*ohhhh & since my skin was okay this morning, i tried the monistat chafing gel that another thread was talking about to use as a makeup primer to keep makeup shine free & THAT works too! (i just didn't put it where my 'burn spot' was located just to be safe)
i applied it on my oily t-zone area only & have had my makeup on since 7am this morning-haven't had to powder ONCE at work-at all-not even during my break!*
i  tPF!  so many knowledgable & helpful women here!


----------



## NYCBelle

you're most likely allergic to benzoyl peroxide like i am.  i used a prescribed cream from the doc and the next day my whole face was swollen and red and burning!!!  don't use any products with benzoyl peroxide from now on.


----------



## seggrern

The same happened to me when i used proactive's products for about 4 days. It irritated my skin and left brown patches on my face. Following the advice here I used biafine for about 3 weeks and it only help fade the burn marks to a certain extent. Then I went to see a dermatologist and she gave me Finacea to lighten up the hyperpigmentation caused by the benzoyl peroxide. I don't think Finacea is working for me cause it's burning my face and causing more brown spots. I don't know what to do I'm so depressed because of this i even consider myself suicidal right now. I'd really appreciate if you could help me


----------



## Wanted

natalie1885 - Glad to hear everything worked out for you!
socaltrojan - Terrific advice!


----------



## socaltrojan

seggrern said:


> The same happened to me when i used proactive's products for about 4 days. It irritated my skin and left brown patches on my face. Following the advice here I used biafine for about 3 weeks and it only help fade the burn marks to a certain extent. Then I went to see a dermatologist and she gave me Finacea to lighten up the hyperpigmentation caused by the benzoyl peroxide. I don't think Finacea is working for me cause it's burning my face and causing more brown spots. I don't know what to do I'm so depressed because of this i even consider myself suicidal right now. I'd really appreciate if you could help me



Seggrern, I am so sorry that you are going through a difficult time right now.  I know from meeting many patients that your skin can affect how you feel about yourself, so I understand what you are going through.

Biafine works really well if used immediately after the burn occurs. Sometimes when it is started can determine if your cells are able to completely repair the dead tissue and everyone doesn't respond 100%.  I am glad to hear that it did help fade the marks to a certain extent.  How long after your burns did you start the emulsion?

If Finacea is burning your skin and leaving it irritated I would recommend, discontinuing it immediately.  In a small percentage of patients with really sensitive skin, one of the side effects is burning and stinging.  It can cause significant irritation and even itching.  So it sounds like to me that you fit into this category.  

Please do not give up hope and contact your dermatologist immediately.  If you feel the one that you have been going to has not been working well for you, please make an appointment to see another dermatologist.  There are other prescription treatments out there that can help with hyperpigmentation, like Retin A which is stronger, but since your skin is very sensitive, your dermatologist will be able to determine what may work best for you.  

If depression is also an issue for you, please talk to your dermatologist about that as well.  Communicate with him or her and let them know how this is affecting you.  He or she will be able to help you feel better.  There are even psychodermatologists that are specially trained to treat the emotional issues you are going through in addition to the skin care issues.  I see in your post that you are located in Southern California and I think that you should be able to find a pyschodermatologist in your area.  If you cannot find one, please talk to your regular dermatologist and he or she will be able to refer you to someone to help you get through this.  Above all else, know that your doctors are there to help you, so don't feel like you have to go through this alone.

Know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel and that even though you are not feeling like your best self right now, you will get there eventually!  It may take a bit of time and some tweaking of medications, since everyone's skin is different, but your dermatologist will be able to recommend a variety of options for you.  Just because one option like Finacea did not work, does not mean that there isn't something out there that will work for you.  Hang in there!

I really hope that helps.  Feel free to PM if you need support or someone to just listen and share your thoughts with.  

ETA: Sorry, I just realized my post turned out really long!


----------



## seggrern

Socaltrojan, I really appreciate for taking the time to respond to my message. 
I'm sorry I'm not able to write pm messages on this forum for some reason but I'd indeed like to be able to reach you via email to have your opinion from time to time. 
Right now I am really skeptical about anything that does not seem natural to me. Because my skin is obviously so sensitive. Doctor talked to me about using Retina but prescribed me Finacae since she thought this was less harsh than Retina. I communicated that I was feeling depressed because of my situation to the doctors I've seen, but I don't think they care and somehow I find myself out the door in 5 minutes and I felt mistreated on each visit . I have seen some posts about Manuka Honey on acne.org for treating burns and clearing up redness and scars. I really wanna give it a shot cause it's natural and has no side-effects. Do you know someone who has had any experience with Manuka Honey? I have also seen some posts about not washing your face for about a week  so that the skin can take heal itself more quickly - what is your take on an approach like this? Do you think this kind of thing can heal on it's own with time? I'm so sorry I realize that I'm asking too many questions but I've sunk into a terrible depression because of this within a month and I'm grateful to you for responding to my post.


----------



## natalie1885

seggrern, i know what you mean about feeling like the dr's don't listen & being mistreated.  i felt that way for a very long time-it took me a few yrs to finally find a good dr.  i haven't been on tPF lately, and just noticed you & socaltrojan's post-otherwise i would have replied much sooner.  i totally empathize with your situation and please know that everything will work out and will be ok.  don't give up hope & keep looking for a dermatologist who empathizes with you & who you feel good talking to/seeing.  let them know exactly what you've taken (ointment/prescription) so far, and also, have you spoken to your regular general practitioner about this depression stemming from the burn on your face?  that will help as well.  please feel free to PM me anytime, when your membership on tPF allows you to.  i would be glad to help any way i can.  don't lose hope, there is SOMETHING out there that will help you & if anything, time will certainly help fade.  time, patience, makeup, lots of water-and don't apply anything other chemical on your face for a long while.  you'll see that everything will improve.  in the meantime, if there's anything i come across, i will update.  please don't give up hope, things will turn up roses for you soon, just watch.


----------



## seggrern

Natalie, thank you so much for your support. Knowing that there's people out there who care about me means a lot to me. I will try to find better doctors and keep you posted about what's going on.  Btw, is tpf supposed to approve my account to be able send PMs ?


----------



## elle tee

Seggrern, you'll be able to send PMs once you have a certain # of posts, I believe it's 5.  
I agree with the others, discontinue using any product that's irritating your skin or making the burns/marks worse.  Personally, I'd switch to a very gentle cleanser/toner/moisturizer combo (you'll find lots of recommendations on this forum if you look around) and give your skin some time to calm down.  It might take a couple weeks.  I would also lay off the makeup if you're wearing any face makeup (some might disagree with me on this, though), and use only gentle, natural treatments on your blemishes.  Some people have had success with plain old honey (no special kind, just from the grocery store), personally I like tea tree oil for zits.  For the burns, keep them moisturized with a healing product (someone recommended Neosporin, it always works for me) and otherwise, leave your skin alone so it can have some time to calm down and heal.  Then, either go back to your derm or try a new one and explain the sensitivity problems you had and the products you used and see what they say.


----------



## seggrern

I talked to my derm today again. I expressed to her that my skin is very sensitive and asked her a lot of questions. She believes that my face will heal itself with time, even tough this means a couple of months. That's why I am kinda relieved. I'm not wearing any make-up and staying out of sun as much as possible.


----------



## elle tee

seggrern said:


> I talked to my derm today again. I expressed to her that my skin is very sensitive and asked her a lot of questions. She believes that my face will heal itself with time, even tough this means a couple of months. That's why I am kinda relieved. I'm not wearing any make-up and staying out of sun as much as possible.



Great news!  If you do go into the sun, don't forget to wear a high-protection sunscreen.


----------



## natalie1885

seggrern said:


> Natalie, thank you so much for your support. Knowing that there's people out there who care about me means a lot to me. I will try to find better doctors and keep you posted about what's going on.  Btw, is tpf supposed to approve my account to be able send PMs ?



elle tee is right, i think you have to have 5 posts & is there a waiting period too?  like you have to be an active member for 5-7 days?  active member meaning just make sure to log in daily for a week?  something like that if i can remember?  please correct me if i'm wrong though.  my memory's foggy.

also, your update is fantastic news seggrern!!!  a couple months will really go by very fast.  the 3 weeks that it took my face went by so fast i couldn't believe it.  and we're here for you too.


----------



## natalie1885

Wanted said:


> natalie1885 - Glad to hear everything worked out for you!
> socaltrojan - Terrific advice!



awww thank you!!  socaltrojan ROCKS!!


----------



## socaltrojan

seggrern said:


> Socaltrojan, I really appreciate for taking the time to respond to my message.
> I'm sorry I'm not able to write pm messages on this forum for some reason but I'd indeed like to be able to reach you via email to have your opinion from time to time.
> Right now I am really skeptical about anything that does not seem natural to me. Because my skin is obviously so sensitive. Doctor talked to me about using Retina but prescribed me Finacae since she thought this was less harsh than Retina. I communicated that I was feeling depressed because of my situation to the doctors I've seen, but I don't think they care and somehow I find myself out the door in 5 minutes and I felt mistreated on each visit . I have seen some posts about Manuka Honey on acne.org for treating burns and clearing up redness and scars. I really wanna give it a shot cause it's natural and has no side-effects. Do you know someone who has had any experience with Manuka Honey? I have also seen some posts about not washing your face for about a week  so that the skin can take heal itself more quickly - what is your take on an approach like this? Do you think this kind of thing can heal on it's own with time? I'm so sorry I realize that I'm asking too many questions but I've sunk into a terrible depression because of this within a month and I'm grateful to you for responding to my post.





seggrern said:


> I talked to my derm today again. I expressed to her that my skin is very sensitive and asked her a lot of questions. She believes that my face will heal itself with time, even tough this means a couple of months. That's why I am kinda relieved. I'm not wearing any make-up and staying out of sun as much as possible.




HI Seggrern!  Your most welcome.  I really hope it helps!

I think it sounds like it might be time for you to find a dermatologist that suits your needs better.  Have you looked around for a new one?  There are so many in so cal to choose from!  If you go to your insurance website you can type in zip code and find providers in dermatology fairly easily, so that might be an option you want to try.  If it is important for you to have a doctor who can spend 30 mins or more per visit with you, then you might want to try a dermatologist that is affiliated with an University close to you.  Generally these providers are scheduled to see less patients in a day so they will be able to spend more time with you.

Unfortunately I have never heard of Manuka Honey, so I can't really reccommend it or tell you to stay away from in, since I do not know anyone who has used it.  If you want to try one more prescription cream, I would suggest asking your dermatologist if Triluma is right for you.  Other than Retin A or Finecea, Triluma is the other cream that I have seen can work for some people.  Since your skin is sensative and I don't know if you truly have melasma, please ask your derm if they think Triluma would be appropriate for you or if they know of other treatments that would be better.  

If you are looking for natural and effective skincare for every day use, I would recommend trying Mario Badescu.  Do the questionaire on their site and they will send you free samples to try before you buy.  Look up the thread on this forum and you can read about the many experiences people have had with the brand.  I started that thread a while ago and many people on this forum started the brand with great results after I posted about it, so you may want to give it a try.  If you need product advice, definitely post in that thread, there are many ladies who can let you know what has worked with them.  

Definitley continue to use at least a SPF 30 sunscreen.  Not all of them are created equal.  The derms I know, always recommend using Blue Lizard.  It is the best and is made by an Australian company.  I would recommend wearing that daily when ever you step out of your home, not just when you are in the sun.  

Anyways, I hope that helps! 

It seems you are feeling a bit more positive and optimistic about all of this, so hopefully it will all be okay soon!


----------



## socaltrojan

natalie1885 said:


> awww thank you!!  socaltrojan ROCKS!!



Thanks Natalie!  You are too kind!


----------



## seggrern

Socal following your advice  I've decided to make an appointment with a derm at UCI, you're the greatest thank u again for your advice 
As a matter of fact, the problem that pushed me to use proactive's products is the blackheads on my nose. I've had them since puberty and i read forums, talked to dermatologists - everyone seems to have different opinion. Some say they are so hard to remove some say simply squeeze them.  my dermatologist wanted me to use differin for the blackheads but i decided not to use them given that I have a sensitive skin. What's the most natural and efficient way to get rid of these blackheads? My t-area is a bit oily. It's really frustrating having them up on my nose for a long time yet not knowing the treatment that works best.


----------



## socaltrojan

seggrern said:


> Socal following your advice  I've decided to make an appointment with a derm at UCI, you're the greatest thank u again for your advice
> As a matter of fact, the problem that pushed me to use proactive's products is the blackheads on my nose. I've had them since puberty and i read forums, talked to dermatologists - everyone seems to have different opinion. Some say they are so hard to remove some say simply squeeze them.  my dermatologist wanted me to use differin for the blackheads but i decided not to use them given that I have a sensitive skin. What's the most natural and efficient way to get rid of these blackheads? My t-area is a bit oily. It's really frustrating having them up on my nose for a long time yet not knowing the treatment that works best.



Seggrern, eek I am sorry I missed your post! I hope things are going better now!  How are you doing?

I am glad you made an appointment with a new derm!  How do you like the new one?  I hope he or she is fabulous!  

You may want to try Mario Badescu's silver powder!  I hear that works great for blackheads.  In fact their entire line is fabulous and really gentle.  You might want to fill out the questionnaire and they will send you free samples!  I have found that I like the brand a lot more than proactive because it is more natural, soothing, and doesn't really cause sensitivity.  

Definitely do not squeeze blackheads because you will end up damaging your skin and create redness.


----------



## naruto87

natalie1885 said:


> Last week I noticed a blemish on my left cheek that got bigger...and bigger and bigger. I've had this face wash product called PanOxyl Face Wash which contains 10% benzoyl peroxide & I only use this face wash once daily to cleanse face _only_. Well I was planning on picking up Mario Badescu products today (going later tonight to pick some up)...but I got tired & desperate of this ginormous blemish on my cheek being there ALL week, so last night I put that PanOxyl Face Wash (it's sort of pasty, like the same texture as Proactiv's Clay Mask) and I left it on my skin overnight. I really was TIRED of that unsightly blemish
> 
> I woke up this morning & that ginormous blemish flattened and seemed to go away, BUT in it's place is this BURN MARK!
> The mark looks like someone took a cigarette and burned my cheek with the tip of a cigarette thingy.
> The BURN MARK is basically the size of my then ginormous blemish, but also sort of surrounds it a little more (probably because I smeared cream all over blemish & then some)...
> Anyway, it's SO ugly and dark. I have very light asian skin, I mean my skin is pretty white and then there's this UGLY BURN MARK that's like a dark brown!
> I tried covering it with Bare Essentials makeup to no avail & I have to leave in a few minutes and I'm SO distraught. If I felt embarassed about that GINORMOUS blemish...I feel even worse about this burn mark left in it's place!!
> 
> It's soooo ugly & I feel sooooo yucky today! ICK!
> Well I have to go right now but anyone have any advice??
> Has anyone done the same thing?
> Thank you in advance for any input.
> 
> Nat


 
ive had this exact thing happen to me many months ago ( i think around August, now its february)... i woke up one morning with a nasty red mark that peeled off when i washed my face... my mark was diagnosed as being a keloid scar by my dermatologist and i was prescribed scar fade by hanson.  After reading this thread (mainly social trojan's posts) i had no idea these mysterious red marks could have been caused by BP

anyways many months later and its still here... ive never heard of biafine emulsion, nor do i go to medical school, does anyone know if treatment with biafine will still work?


----------



## ItalianFashion

I have had this happen a few times also.  I just put regular moisturizer on it and my makeup and it would peel off in a few days.


----------



## JoelNY

socaltrojan said:


> DO NOT PUT ANYTHING ON YOUR SKIN!
> 
> DISREGARD the above posters, I am sorry but it will cause further damage.
> 
> You still have time to fix the damage if you follow this advice.  Trust me I had the same thing happen to me and this it what I did per my derm's advice to have my skin healed to normal with in 3 days.
> 
> DO NOT put any makeup over the area or any products other than spf 30 suncreen.
> 
> If you put makeup on it, the pigment in the makeup will sink in to the open area and will leave a tattoo effect on your skin that is permanent.  SO seriously DO NOT DO IT!
> 
> Put on spf 30 sunscreen generously because if you go out into the sun with out it the UV exposure will cause the mark to become darker and permanent.
> 
> Call your derm or doctor and get a prescription for BIAFINE emulsion. Apply the emulsion 3 times a day.  It is a macrophage stimulating cream that will help cells in your body to repair itself and lead to new skin formation.  Apply the emulsion generously over the area and allow it to sink in and absorb into the skin.  Do not rub it in.
> 
> IT is used for burn victims, skin grafts, sun burns, post laser peals to help skin regrow and regenerate.
> 
> I used it after I had a bad reaction to a cream that also left my skin burned.  For me it was my entire face and BIAFINE helped heal all of it with in THREE days.  I kid you not.
> 
> Seriously do not do anything other than that because if you do the mark will become permanent.
> 
> For at least a good 1-2 weeks do not put anything on the area other than biafine and spf 30 sunscreen.
> 
> I work with derms and am in medical school so that is how I know about the emulsion and because I have used it for the same thing with amazing results.



I want to thank you for creating the message above.  It gave me the sense that there was something I could do to address a problem that has really caused me a great deal of stress.  

I'm a 28 year old guy that has had trouble with acne since I was about 14.  The acne has subsided dramatically, but I still have pretty bad break outs at times, which recently caused me to start using Benzol Peroxide 4% Creamy Wash.  I used it for a while, and had a really horrible reaction to it.  Two large irritation spots formed by the sides of my eyes/temple area that lasted for a few days. The irritation spots evolved into two brown patches that have made me extremely self-conscious (the brown patches are even more conspicuous since I have very fair skin).  I know that the Benzol Peroxide burnt my skin and left me with this discoloration.  I saw a regular MD concerning this, who had the sense that I was stuck with these marks for life essentially, but I also consulted two dermatologists who had a much more optimistic view and said that the brown patches would ultimately fade most likely and one dermatologist said the patch was really actually difficult to see.

I had pointed out the larger patch, which is essentially the size of a half dollar coin, but the dermatologist said he still had trouble seeing it even when he turned the lights off and directed what I believe was an ultra-violet light on the spot. The NP who had seen me before him had said she saw a slight mark, but again that it was hard to see.

I know this large brown patch is more noticeable then he's letting on though, however, and referenced your post which spoke of how Biafine Emulsion can be beneficial in repairing damage to the skin and essentially generate new skin cell growth.  He gave me 8 3 gram sample tubes to use.

I've started using it recently, but my question is this:  The initial burn took place 3 months ago, is it now too late for me to really see any improvement with the Biafine since I waited so long to use it?  It wasn't until about 2 months after this initially happened that I even learned of your post otherwise I would have used it much sooner.  

I also had another question.  I put some Biafine on the worse spot I have this morning and over used it I think.  I put a very large amount on, and then I had a bit of an anxiety attack b/c I was afraid that I would encounter another burn as a result of over using yet another topical medication, so I washed it of in a panick and said to myself "Will you ever learn from your mistakes?".  I came across Ortho-Netrogenas web page who manufactures the Biafine I have, and their instructions say to apply the product in a thick layer 1/4-1/2 " thick, for CERTAIN conditions, which gave me the sense that Biafine differs from Benzol Peroxide in the sense that it is safe to use copious amounts of the medicine without the risk of damaging your skin, but I wanted to ask you if there could be further burning that could take place if I use too much Biafine?  Is it safe to use a large amount of the product over the large brown patch I have, or would that cause further burning?

I also noticed that the one girl on this board who benefited from using the Biafine greatly had said that she used the Biafine in conjunction with sun screen.  I live in FL and have been making it a point to use sunscreen over the areas that have the pigmentation problem.  Is it safe to mix the Biafine and the sunscreen together?  Should I wait for the Biafine to dry first before I apply suncreen?  I was afraid the mixture of the chemicals in the sunscreen and the ingredients of Biafine would cause a chemical reaction that could burn my skin.

  I was also wondering if you had thought the patches I am describing are Post Inflammatory Hyperpigmentation?  I came across this web page that seemed to describe what it is I am encountering.  http://dermnetnz.org/colour/postinflammatory-pigmentation.html

It seems as though the smallest amount of Biafine you can buy is 45 grams, since I was given about 8 3 gram tubes and only have a total of 24 grams to utilize, would that be enough to address the problem or do I need to use an entire 45 gram tube?  Also, how long should I use the Biafine?  I know you said to use it 3x per day but for how long?  I noticed that you said not to rub the product in, I did this mistakenly the first day I applied it, could that cause damage to my skin?

The page I referenced above gave me a bit solace in a way since it implied that PIH is not a permanent condition and that although I was burned by BP and left with pigmentation problems as a result, that perhaps the pigmentation I was left with would resolve itself in time.

Not sure if that is the case though.

I want to thank you for taking the time to read this very long message.  I know I threw a lot of questions your way.  Please feel fee to contact me at joelny7@yahoo.com if you have any trouble posting on the board.  I also wanted to say to the girl above who benefited from Biafine and your post that I'm happy she had such great success with this medication.

If it wasn't for your post Socal, I wouldn't even know this treatment existed. The first dermatologist just told me to leave it alone and didn't even offer a suggestion to address the issue.  Because of your post, I feel as though there is something I could do to at least address the problem, which gives me a sense of control over a situation that has really brought me a great deal of distress. Thanks.

Joel


----------



## blue16

Any other testimonials for Biafine in regards to treating benzoyl peroxide related burns? I used some benzoyl peroxide 7 days ago on a pimple and about 3 days later I noticed a slight brown discolouration near that area about half the size of a penny. The discoloration isn't terrible, but it's relatively close to the eyes (about an inch below) so it's in a noticeable spot.

Given that the burn has been there for maybe *4-5 days*, is too late to use Biafine or should I still see results? I'm not looking for a miracle cure but anything to help improve the appearance would definitely be great. However, the area is near the under eye skin which is pretty thin/sensitive. Is it still okay to use Biafine or similar products in that area?

Also I went to one pharmacy and they said they hadn't heard of Biafine. Are there any other similar products, or should I go to another pharmacy? Also keep in mind I live in Canada I'm not sure if it's available here.


----------

